# Signal Issues With Portland OR KOIN 6



## radaile (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 TIVO Premiere DVRs hooked up to an antenna in my attic. The signal strength for KOIN 6 channel has been fine for almost 2 years. A little bit after the software upgrade, both of my Premiere DVRs can't lock in the signal now for just that one channel. If i disconnect one from the antenna it works better. The signal strenth is about 45 - 50 % now. Used external antenna with no change. Direct to the TV tuner it works fine. What sucks it it's CBS and most of the programs i record are on this channel. Any usefull information that can help me? Thanks.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

radaile said:


> I have 2 TIVO Premiere DVRs hooked up to an antenna in my attic. The signal strength for KOIN 6 channel has been fine for almost 2 years. A little bit after the software upgrade, both of my Premiere DVRs can't lock in the signal now for just that one channel. If i disconnect one from the antenna it works better. The signal strenth is about 45 - 50 % now. Used external antenna with no change. Direct to the TV tuner it works fine. What sucks it it's CBS and most of the programs i record are on this channel. Any usefull information that can help me? Thanks.


Nobody likes coincidences, but it sounds like the signal for KOIN coincidentally got weaker at about the time of the software upgrade. When you say "disconnect one from the antenna" do you mean you remove a splitter and feed the antenna signal full-strength to just one Premiere? If not, try that as a test. How much stronger was the signal before? (Of course, when it's working fine, who pays attention?) Have you called the station engineer to ask if they're operating at reduced power for some reason? Could anyone have bumped the antenna and moved it a bit? (I guess not, if outdoors didn't help.) Has there been any nearby construction?


----------



## PortlandMichael (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting to see that I'm not the only one with this problem - at least I know it isn't my TIVO box. 

We've finally caught up with some of the shows we had recorded off of KOIN. We had a good recording on Aug 24 and a bad recording on Aug 27 so I think the problem started in that time period which is later than the last update (which was July, correct?)

Haven't had a chance to get in touch with KOIN yet to see if something changed on their end, though I wonder, would they actually tell me?

A couple more searches found a chain on avsforum.com that has some info. The latest post includes the memo below. I'll be getting in touch with KOIN as instructed.

Thank you for your comments and your patience.

From Wednesday, August 13th through Friday, August 15th KOIN was on a backup antenna from 11:30pm-4:30am. This antenna feeds the cable and satellite companies only but at a reduced power. 

It has been over 7 months since we experienced the feed line fire at our transmitter. As of Friday, August 15th KOIN began transmitting at full power again. We were intermittently on backup antenna for a few days after that as well.

Should you have further reception issues please e-mailkoin_engineering at koin.com and they will help you out.

Thank you,

Nichole Myers-Youngquist | Program & Research Director
222 SW Columbia St &#8226; Suite 102 &#8226; Portland, OR 97201 
D: 503.464.0684 &#8226;Nichole.Myers at koin.com


----------



## macinoregon (Sep 27, 2018)

I contacted KOIN and was told by an engineer that they are upgrading the transmitters as mandated by the FCC. The equipment was on backorder because of nationwide demand. It may be a month or so before KOIN is back. I've subscribed through the app for the few shows I want to watch on CBS. I feel bad for them - all kinds of issues with this - not the least of which is mad advertisers and then there's the impatient customer.

And then I found this KOIN 6 is moving to a new frequency


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

macinoregon said:


> And then I found this KOIN 6 is moving to a new frequency


You are not alone:
Channel repack has begun, and it's not good!

BTW, this thread has been dead for four years.


----------



## hardly (Sep 4, 2008)

TiVo OTA frequency assignment for KOIN in Portland, OR 97217 erroneously changed to 24 this week. Actual frequency is 25, see attachments.
















edit: location


----------

